
Ask HN: Big clients, now what? - melonbar
The past weekend one of the startups I am involved with (I own a decent chunk of equity and am employee numero uno) got their first handful of major clients. Two are fortune 500 companies who are very excited about the product and are prepared to spend big money. Everything is still under wraps but we are starting to discuss our next move. We are technically profitable and do not necessarily need funding. Yet, a round would surely help us grow quickly. Honestly, we are a group of kids who love to code and didn&#x27;t figure everything would happen so fast. I am sure this has been answered here before but I would love any advice on how to approach VC firms or apply for grants without losing control of the project we love. Thanks so much :)
======
sharemywin
Found an article might help:

[https://medium.com/bigfootcapital/saastr-
annual-2018-takeawa...](https://medium.com/bigfootcapital/saastr-
annual-2018-takeaways-pre-seed-is-the-new-seed-for-saas-
entrepreneurs-e666c7f5ec36)

\--Seed funds want to see initial revenue traction: $10-$25k MRR at least.

\--Going from Seed to Series A: Companies have to 10x from seed to series A on
$2M capital and 18 months. No wonder “Series A crunch” became a thing.

~~~
melonbar
Awesome! Thanks so much, that is a great help.

